# Lionfish



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

Any areas here locally that are "hotspots" for lionfish? Or any particular area where they have been seen regularly? Thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Try any of the public rubble spots, such as Penhall Reef 1 & 2. I find them on almost every dive.

There are also several on the Oriskany. They are adjacent to the flight deck forward of the island on both the port and starboard sides.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

saw a lot of yesterday at tug philip


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

all the live bottom spots, greens hole, paradise hole, angle rocks, 21 hole etc. covered up.


----------



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I should be out there eliminating a few of them shortly for fun and research purposes.


----------

